# NanoBSD problem



## prp-e (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey guys! I got this problem and I also posted it on reddit, so I don't type the whole story here:
View: https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/hrlb7y/nanobsd_problem/

How can I get rid of these problems?

P.S : Poudriere is my last option for now.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

I really dislike the way the forum software mangles those links. Not your problem, don't worry about it. But I did modify the link to make it more palatable.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 17, 2020)

Try my NanoBSD config file found in this post. The gist file contains all you need. Instructions in the post.








						NanoBSD Build "FileSystem Full" error code
					

Hello all,      I am interested in building a NanoBSD system.  I keep getting "FileSystem Full" error codes.  I adjusted the custom settings file to NANO_MEDIASIZE=10000000 and I still got the error code.  I issued the command of df and I am seeing 68% under Capacity for the /usr partition. So I...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Basically the image name will be this:
"nanobsd_${NANO_NAME}_${NANO_DRIVE}.img"
.
So the name for my gist file created image would be this:
nanobsd_custom_da0.img
This is because my gist file uses da0 or a USB drive for NanoBSD.
.
The file you are using is not the right image file for a whole FreeBSD, it is only half.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 17, 2020)

If you want I will write a NanoBSD profile for your project.
Let me know if interested. Al I need to know is your network interface name and the purpose of your build.


----------

